
Desk.com is shutting down by March 13, 2020 - sivalingam
https://drive.google.com/file/d/18ZodhzjcmFfCovK0kbWFFG9zuci9GxN2/view?usp=sharing
======
sivalingam
[https://techcrunch.com/2009/09/01/salesforce-launches-
lightw...](https://techcrunch.com/2009/09/01/salesforce-launches-lightweight-
contact-manager-for-small-businesses/)

salesforce shutdown desk.com and invites user to salesforce Lightweight
Contact Manager

